# Package Holiday for 2 Adults & 3 Kids - recommendations please



## tinal (5 Jan 2009)

Hi All

A few of us are hoping to go to the sun this summer with our families (3 families in all).  I was lookin online today but the maximum that a lot of hotels can take is 2 Adults & 2 Children.  One of the families going has 3 children under age of 8.  I would appreciate it if anyone could recommend a hotel (Costa del Sol,Majorca or anywhere with a short flight ) that could accomodate the group that also has kids clubs etc..

Thanks in advance

t


----------



## tmalmb (5 Jan 2009)

It can work out costly for a family of 5. Last year we decided to book a villa for 2 weeks ( it worked out to be a grand cheaper that a hotel was offering). Lots of Villas out there (in Spain and France) that would take 3 families and cost wise it works out quite cheap. (Lots of nice villas with your own pool etc..)


----------



## seantheman (7 Jan 2009)

+1 on the villa suggestion get it sorted good and early and you'll get cheap flights, book a large villa, far better than being stuck in a hotel. your own pool, barbecue's, good selection in france spain portugal etc.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jan 2009)

You won't get the kids club at a villa. If you really do want the kids club, try Majorca Sea Club or Menorca Sea Club with Falcon. Lots of reviews available on Trip Advisor.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Jan 2009)

would you consider the mobile home option in france and do a fly drive?

I can recommend a really great place in the south of france that will give you all you need for your 3 kids and also yourselves


----------



## philzer (19 Jan 2009)

While Keycamp and there competitors tend to be very expensive, we booked last year in Vendee with a crowd called frenchmobilehomeholidays.com and had a ball. There were three families and most of France is very kid-friendly with loads to do.


----------



## Bandit (19 Jan 2009)

Real advantage of booking hotel/apartment is the kids will be kept amused if there is a club for them. And be careful when comparing cost of a package holiday with putting a package together yourself. I have seen many people who thought they could do it very cheaply by booking their own flights and renting an apartment privately but if you do not want the hassle of a car this can result in huge taxi costs. Don´t believe a word of what you read in ads for private apartments/villas - 5mins to the beach usually means a 15 minute drive breaking all speed limits on the way. I would generally only consider this option for someplace I know really well - but if you do decide to go this route, get a villa - in Spain, for example, most of the apartments for private rental are in complexes that are semi-residential - often with elderly permanent residents who can´t stand the presence of kids. Believe me , I live here and moved apartment last year because of the carry-on ( of the residents, not the kids!!!)


----------

